# Calculating the Pump Head



## الطموني (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
ورقة رائعة و قيمة 

لا تنسونا من دائكم بالتوفيق و بشفاء الوالدة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
اللهم إشفي والدة الأخ المهندس الطموني شفاءا لا يغادر سقما إنك ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> اللهم إشفي والدة الأخ المهندس الطموني شفاءا لا يغادر سقما إنك ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


أمين يارب العالمين


----------



## ramyacademy (3 أكتوبر 2012)

May allah reward you the best


----------



## mohamed mech (5 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم إشفي والدتنا شفاءا لا يغادر سقما ​


----------



## طه حسين ابراهيم (14 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم امين يارب


----------



## الصقرالجارح (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*شكر ودعاء وتحية*

شكرا اخي الكريم على الموضوع الجميل واتمنى من الرب وامنا العذراء ان تشفي والدتك امين يارب .


الصقرالجارح


----------



## younis najjar (15 أكتوبر 2012)

الهم وفقه لكل ماتحب وترضى وشفي والدته شفاء لايغادر سقما


----------



## konan2007 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amr fathy (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

